# The Life Collection - David Attenborough



## jas468 (Oct 21, 2007)

Has anyone seen the complete series?
What do you think?


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 21, 2007)

Is it available in australia now? I saw it on the bbc website but noticed they wouldnt ship to australia. It also wasnt cheap. I love david attenbourough though so it would probably worth it if u had the cash lying arround.


----------



## jas468 (Oct 21, 2007)

A couple of sellers on Ebay in Australia for around $260 (+$20 del)
72 hours of footage. 
I think I will buy a set. 
My TV deserves something decent coming out of it.


----------



## Whisper2 (Oct 21, 2007)

i would kill for that!

he is amazing and oh so lucky!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 21, 2007)

I've killed for less than this... If only I had cash!


----------



## Emydura (Oct 22, 2007)

I have Most Of it! Just after 'life in the freezer' for xmas and ofcourse 'Life in cold blood' coming next year!

Preveiw of life in cold blood

http://herproom.5.forumer.com/index.php?showtopic=4076


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 22, 2007)

Its worth every penny, just trying to get mine autographed now.


----------



## bredli84 (Oct 22, 2007)

i havn't seen any of it, but if David Attenborough is involved, then it has to be good.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 23, 2007)

i have the whole box set... and it rocks. get it!!!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 24, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Is it available in australia now? I saw it on the bbc website but noticed they wouldnt ship to australia. It also wasnt cheap. I love david attenbourough though so it would probably worth it if u had the cash lying arround.


 
I work for the ABC Shop in Sydney, we are getting it in November and will be selling it for $299.95

A bit pricey but its 22 DVDs and definently amazing stuff


----------



## TANN-MANN (Oct 24, 2007)

hold back, the last one in the 'life' series will be available next year as mentioned, 'Life In Cold Blood' and i'm sure it will be the best of the lot


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 24, 2007)

The Life Collection is a boxed set containing all eight of David Attenborough's 'Life' series with over sixty hours of footage.
Titles include The Life Of Birds, Trials Of Life, Life In The Freezer, The Life Of Mammals, The Private Life Of Plants, The Living Planet, Life On Earth and Life In The Undergrowth.

Doesn't have the 'Life in Cold Blood' (so you're right, I'm not sure how that makes it the ENTIRE collection, but regardless, still amazing... and due in on the 7th of November


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 24, 2007)

Urgh i want it so much but 300 is probably a little to much for me, sounds like a good christmas present though.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow!! Just went to the BBC Shop site and took a quick look at Life in Cold Blood!! It looks great!!!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 24, 2007)

oh, hang on, on closer inspection I noticed that Life in Cold Blood is a book, not a DVD


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 24, 2007)

i think $300 is pretty good! its on the xmas list! lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Oct 25, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> Wow!! Just went to the BBC Shop site and took a quick look at Life in Cold Blood!! It looks great!!!


Ive got some footage of that here on this laptop, some of it was filmed at my mates place (Jerry Cole) down in dorset. Its thermal imaging film of a royal python on a clutch of eggs (video_ts file)
Ive also managed to get a short clip about the darwins frog & some guy called Steve Leonard doing some thermal shots with a cyclura. And a great white shark leaving the water as it takes a seal in slow speed (looks amazing!) (all avi files)
If someone knew how to upload it to the net i could send it over to them.


----------



## Renagade (Oct 25, 2007)

life in the under growth is the best.


----------



## grimbeny (Oct 25, 2007)

Like most of david attenboroughs series life in cold blood is a book and a dvd.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 27, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> Like most of david attenboroughs series life in cold blood is a book and a dvd.


 
I figured it would be, I just couldn't see the DVD on the BBC site for some reason


----------



## TANN-MANN (Oct 27, 2007)

Erin_Jane said:


> I figured it would be, I just couldn't see the DVD on the BBC site for some reason



thats because its still been filmed/edited and is due for release in 2008


----------



## Erin_Jane (Oct 27, 2007)

TANN-MANN said:


> thats because its still been filmed/edited and is due for release in 2008


 
Just seems odd that the book is out so long before the DVD.. although from memory, it's still pre-order


----------

